# priced out my dream tank



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

So I had a little time to kill. I went to a bunch of web sites and priced out a dream Rolls Royce style tank. Wow, I didn't realize you could spend this much money on a planted tank. Reefers don't have anything to brag about, lol. This is what I came up with...

I dropped (in my mind) about 2600 at ADG for a 120-H , aquasoil, powersand special, 2 solar 1, ferts, and 2 sets of lily pipes. 
A best darn regulator from rex,$213. 
I think I'll build my own rex style diy reactor $20. 
2 eheim 2180 thermo filters, $1300 with media sets. 
36 W turbo twist uv sterilizer, $180.

I get $4313. What do you think, anything I could up grade? Maybe a 48 inch Giesemann Infiniti 2x150W HQI + 4x54W T5 Light Fixture - Black for $2850 instead of the 2 solar 1?

So I'm thinking around $5000 by the time I get flora and fauna. No problem, right? This has probably been done before but I found it entertaining. Fell free to tweak it your liking.

I'll be taking non-cc pay pal donations at...........lol


----------



## BruceWatts (Mar 1, 2008)

All that to grow a couple hundred dollars worth of plants Hmmmm. What's wrong with this picture .

Bruce


----------



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

Haha, yeah I did the same thing too recently. Freed up some floor space that would have been perfect for a 125 gallon. Spec'd out the tank and it came just north of 5 grand.

Maybe in a few years time...


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I wish I had that kind of money. Sorry...


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Ohhh............I'm building my "dream tank" set up right now; 450 gallons, two 1000watt MH's; need an extra canister filter with pressurized CO2 set up; substrate; then, more plants and animals.

I'm not even going to bother mentioning the price. It will sicken everyone. My best bet is to get everything piece by piece to somehow trick my brain into believing that I didn't spend all that much.

But hey, when you are in sales, and everything is about to "explode" in a good way, and your wife, who is a few months shy of getting her PhD, will start working soon, why not reward yourselves? We haven't been able to take trips, nor buy extravagant "things." We deserve the splurge, before we have children!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmmmm dream tank.... my dream tank is quite literally a swimming pool with 1 wall glass attached to my basement. Along the other walls I'd have glass windows that allow you to see into the tank from different angles. Under the stairs (in the pool above) would be a small alcove made out of glass that would allow you to walk into the poll at the bottom and look around. On the surface above the pool would be a large greenhouse that would have trees and other plants inside it. 

I'd need some kind of propane heat source and several 1000 watt metal halide lights for the pool/greenhouse. I'd estimate thats somewhere in the 100,000 dollar range for the pool, and greenhouse. Probably more.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

When you do this kind of thing, the price seems to allways be higher than expected...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Haha, yea I'll say... :`(

Maybe I'll take out a loan on a second house to build it when I get a job.

But seriously, how cool would that be? A functional swimming pool filled with plants and thousands of tetras and other cool fish surrounded by a greenhouse with tropical plants?


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Zapins said:


> Haha, yea I'll say... :`(
> 
> Maybe I'll take out a loan on a second house to build it when I get a job.
> 
> But seriously, how cool would that be? A functional swimming pool filled with plants and thousands of tetras and other cool fish surrounded by a greenhouse with tropical plants?


Yep, that would be pretty cool! There have been many hot days when I've daydreamed about wishing I could shrink myself & get into my tank & swim around in the little green world that I've created.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Ohhh............I'm building my "dream tank" set up right now; 450 gallons, two 1000watt MH's; need an extra canister filter with pressurized CO2 set up; substrate; then, more plants and animals.
> 
> I'm not even going to bother mentioning the price. It will sicken everyone. My best bet is to get everything piece by piece to somehow trick my brain into believing that I didn't spend all that much.
> 
> But hey, when you are in sales, and everything is about to "explode" in a good way, and your wife, who is a few months shy of getting her PhD, will start working soon, why not reward yourselves? We haven't been able to take trips, nor buy extravagant "things." We deserve the splurge, before we have children!


congrats to the wife on getting the PhD soon. I start working on mine in a year =)


----------

